# Exercises to improve flexibility



## Locke (Apr 25, 2010)

I've been practicing muay thai for 2-3 months and am starting to get a good feel for all the basic punshes, elbows, knees, kicks and block techniques. At this stage I feel that the main things holding me back is my stamina (which I work on and which is improving) and my flexibility (which hasn't changed all that much). I can do a fair teep kick but I have trouble reaching up to even chest level with the angle kick.

Can anyone recommend some exercies I could do at home, daily, to improve my flexibility, especially focused at being able to perform more controlled and higher angle kicks?


----------

